# Travelling Unvaccinated with Previous Infection



## geckogirl (Dec 4, 2017)

Husband is an Australian born citizen and had COVID in December 2021. He is unvaccinated and received medical contraindication from his doctor which is good for 6 months (expires late June). We want to travel to USA in May to visit my family. The Department of Health states that vaccinated Australian citizens and permanent residents do not need to apply for a travel exemption to leave Australia. I have been struggling to find information regarding citizens and permanent residents who are unvaccinated. His medical contraindication should give him all the freedoms of a vaccinated individual, but there is conflicting information on the Department of Health website. The website states previous infection with COVID-19 is not considered a medical contraindication for vaccination. His medical contraindication clearly states he is exempt due to previous infection and will be valid for 6 months. QANTAS outlines that they do accept passengers with this medical contraindication. USA also accepts incoming passengers with this medical contraindication. Australia has blurred lines and I am really confused. He doesn't want the jab and I'm not here to lecture him nor do I need a lecture from anyone here. I'd like to know if anyone has travelled unvaccinated with a medical contraindication for previous infection without having to apply for a travel exemption. Thanks.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

geckogirl said:


> Husband is an Australian born citizen and had COVID in December 2021. He is unvaccinated and received medical contraindication from his doctor which is good for 6 months (expires late June). We want to travel to USA in May to visit my family. The Department of Health states that vaccinated Australian citizens and permanent residents do not need to apply for a travel exemption to leave Australia. I have been struggling to find information regarding citizens and permanent residents who are unvaccinated. His medical contraindication should give him all the freedoms of a vaccinated individual, but there is conflicting information on the Department of Health website. The website states previous infection with COVID-19 is not considered a medical contraindication for vaccination. His medical contraindication clearly states he is exempt due to previous infection and will be valid for 6 months. QANTAS outlines that they do accept passengers with this medical contraindication. USA also accepts incoming passengers with this medical contraindication. Australia has blurred lines and I am really confused. He doesn't want the jab and I'm not here to lecture him nor do I need a lecture from anyone here. I'd like to know if anyone has travelled unvaccinated with a medical contraindication for previous infection without having to apply for a travel exemption. Thanks.


The Immigration department rules are:
_Unvaccinated Australian citizens and permanent residents wishing to travel overseas (apart from children under 12 and those who cannot be vaccinated for medical reasons) are required to apply for an exemption to leave Australia._

It has been shown recently that Immigration do not accept previous infection as being equal to a vaccination. 

People trying that have been refused at the airport.

Federal rules override state rules for Immigration. 

It is safer to apply for an exemption.


----------



## smquintero (Aug 9, 2021)

geckogirl said:


> Husband is an Australian born citizen and had COVID in December 2021. He is unvaccinated and received medical contraindication from his doctor which is good for 6 months (expires late June). We want to travel to USA in May to visit my family. The Department of Health states that vaccinated Australian citizens and permanent residents do not need to apply for a travel exemption to leave Australia. I have been struggling to find information regarding citizens and permanent residents who are unvaccinated. His medical contraindication should give him all the freedoms of a vaccinated individual, but there is conflicting information on the Department of Health website. The website states previous infection with COVID-19 is not considered a medical contraindication for vaccination. His medical contraindication clearly states he is exempt due to previous infection and will be valid for 6 months. QANTAS outlines that they do accept passengers with this medical contraindication. USA also accepts incoming passengers with this medical contraindication. Australia has blurred lines and I am really confused. He doesn't want the jab and I'm not here to lecture him nor do I need a lecture from anyone here. I'd like to know if anyone has travelled unvaccinated with a medical contraindication for previous infection without having to apply for a travel exemption. Thanks.


Hi!! I’m on the same boat! I live in USA and my fiancé is an Australian citizen currently in AU. We haven’t been able to see each other for almost a year. We’re waiting on the 300 Prospective Marriage Visa and I can’t travel to AU bc I’m Colombian and will need a tourist visa to be able to enter the country. He is not vaccinated but has a medical exception. He will be traveling with QATAR airlines but I’m not able to find any guidelines in regards of medical exceptions with this airline. Whoever can help me with some information please share!!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

smquintero said:


> Hi!! I’m on the same boat! I live in USA and my fiancé is an Australian citizen currently in AU. We haven’t been able to see each other for almost a year. We’re waiting on the 300 Prospective Marriage Visa and I can’t travel to AU bc I’m Colombian and will need a tourist visa to be able to enter the country. He is not vaccinated but has a medical exception. He will be traveling with QATAR airlines but I’m not able to find any guidelines in regards of medical exceptions with this airline. Whoever can help me with some information please share!!


If you are an Australian citizen or permanent resident departing Australia you need to show evidence that you have a medical contraindication reported to the Australian Immunisation Register (AIR) for all COVID-19 vaccines available in Australia. As proof you should provide your Australian COVID-19 digital certificate. 

If you cannot provide evidence that your medical contraindication has been listed in the AIR, you will need to apply for an exemption to leave Australia.






Vaccinated travellers | COVID-19 and the border


Visa holders who meet the definition of fully vaccinated for the purposes of Aus




covid19.homeaffairs.gov.au


----------



## smquintero (Aug 9, 2021)

JandE said:


> If you are an Australian citizen or permanent resident departing Australia you need to show evidence that you have a medical contraindication reported to the Australian Immunisation Register (AIR) for all COVID-19 vaccines available in Australia. As proof you should provide your Australian COVID-19 digital certificate.
> 
> If you cannot provide evidence that your medical contraindication has been listed in the AIR, you will need to apply for an exemption to leave Australia.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much! I really appreciate it!


----------

